# flexril and weight gain



## Guest (Jun 11, 2001)

This past month my doctor put me on flexril for my fibromyalgia. I am sleeping better most of the time with 30mg - 40 mg per night of Flexril and am more relaxed BUT I have gained 10 pounds and crave sweets. Has anyone else had this experience? If so, how did you control the craving for sweets?------------------Mildred


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Mildred, my goodness I never made the connection with flexeril and sweets. Now that I think of it I have been craving a lot of sweets lately and I have been using more of the flexeril. Thanks for bringing it to my attention. I don't have any suggestions as to how to curb the craving, but maybe eating fruit instead of other sweeties. Guess what I did last week finished off a bag of Peak Freans Chocolate Digestive cookies. Okay I guess I better start eating fruit too.


----------



## starcatcher (Apr 1, 2000)

Never heard of Flexeral causing this







Zanaflex is good, and does not give you the hang over flexeral does. Ask for some samples next time you are at the docs!!Could you be depressed a bit? Zoloft could help here...It is super. And, will not make you gain weight! I have been on it, and it helps me out!!Hugs*


----------

